#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Maths Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Mathematics_-_Math_And_Physics_Formulas

## Abhishek Mishra

Math_And_Physics_Formulas

----------


## api

thanks...
is nice shared

----------


## Anky2930

Thanks for the thread,Your thread is very informative and very helpful for solving the questions just before the examination when you need formulas the most and its good to have all the formulas under one place.

----------


## mmeetkaur3

Thanks for these formulas.

----------

